# circuito sensor de luz



## Linx25 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hola so nuevo en esto de la electronica y he visto que aqui saben muchas cosas, tengo un circuito que armar con un fototransistor y un led infrarrojo, al pasar la mano tiene sonar un buzzer alguien sabe como poder realizar este circuito?


----------



## cubeusk (Feb 26, 2007)

Conecta el led infrarojo mediante una rasistencia limitadora de corriente adecuada a la alimentacion,haz lo mismo con el fototransistor y situalos de tal manera que en estado normal (sin mano) el haz infrarojo del led incida en la ventanita del fototransistor.
Es muy sencillo


----------

